# Rooting a tesco hudl?



## hudlhelp (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello, what I want is to be able to download apps that isn't compatible with this device,   I've had a look on Google and I believe I need to root this and install some app that allows me to install non compatible apps? Any help will be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## fangthorn (Nov 10, 2013)

hudlhelp said:


> Hello, what I want is to be able to download apps that isn't compatible with this device,   I've had a look on Google and I believe I need to root this and install some app that allows me to install non compatible apps? Any help will be greatly appreciated, thanks

Click to collapse



you might be better off looking here http://www.modaco.com/topic/365530-how-to-root-your-hudl/


----------



## virgopunk (Nov 13, 2013)

Not sure if you made any progress but I followed the tips on Modaco and rooted my Hudle in two pretty simple steps:
1. Download the ADB driver installer
2. Download Kingo root app
3. Run ADB
4. Connect Hudl to PC and allow ADB to update drivers
5. Run the Kingo app
6. Bingo! One rooted Hudl

I sincerely hope there's some dev work on this tablet but it's obviously going to rely on the UK devs. Would be great to get CM10.2 custom tablet rom!


----------



## Zionator (Jan 9, 2014)

virgopunk said:


> Not sure if you made any progress but I followed the tips on Modaco and rooted my Hudle in two pretty simple steps:
> 1. Download the ADB driver installer
> 2. Download Kingo root app
> 3. Run ADB
> ...

Click to collapse



I have before posted the link to Kingo but it was removed due to it sending your IME nr to china and the moderators here have banned the kingo program for security reasons.


----------



## Pro_metheus (Jan 16, 2015)

*I rooted my hudl last night.*



Zionator said:


> I have before posted the link to Kingo but it was removed due to it sending your IME nr to china and the moderators here have banned the kingo program for security reasons.

Click to collapse



It was complicated by the fact that no single site had got it correct
I had a windows 8.1 laptop
the google adb drivers refused to install under any comparability settings 

step 1 
download the samsung driver file at the bottom of the page in androidxda forum  (search samsung usb drivers)
install this by running the exe (hudl does not need to be plugged in)

step 2 enable hudl usb developer mode
was not obvious,but its the same as for a nexus 7
Toggle on "USB Debugging" in the "Developer Options" area of Settings.
If you do not see "Developer Options", go into "About device" in Settings and tap on the "Build number" entry seven times, which will unlock "Developer Options".
then  turn on usb debugging

step 3  get hudl to link on usb using adb
plug hudl in usb
go to device manager (control panel, system , device manager)
you should see hudl there with exclamation mark by it.
click on hudl, click driver, update driver, browse my computer for driver software, let me pick from list of compatible drivers
select the samsung adb, click yes

Now you can root it
Ok I ran the kingo and it worked smoothly and set up superuser
i tested it with titanium backup

The hudl is not a phone so I don't care if ime goes to china


----------



## quixoticduck (Feb 15, 2015)

:| So is there no way to root without this 'Kingo' thing that might be iffy? 

As much as I'd like root for fun stuff, the main reason is that I no longer use my Hudl 2. It just sits on a shelf because I'm fed up of being woken up in the middle of the night by it randomly resetting (my other devices don't do this) and playing a hugely loud jingle thing. Such a huge flaw for anyone who can't store their device miles from their bed. I don't even turn it on because I'm home so little that there's just no point waiting for it to boot to use it briefly and if I forget to turn it off it could ruin an entire night's sleep.

Ugh, they need to remove the jingle if they're selling a device with resetting problems.


----------



## cmac669 (May 24, 2015)

*Successfully rooted Hudl HT7S3 with latest build.*

I know this is an old thread, but in case anyone is in the same boat as me, where you just bought one of these tablets second hand and nothing seems to work for rooting the device.
I tried everything and was stuck in a constant loop on kingo. Had the right drivers and did all the steps correctly (thanks to the previous post-ers but didn't work for me due to having the latest 2014 build)
Anyway a youtube comment directed me to this version http://www.kingroot.net/down#root
Install the top one ON THE TABLET and just run it.
Now it says this device is not compatible. Just click "try anyway"
Easy as that. I'm now playing the PS4 via remote play port with dualshock 4 (sixaxis).


----------



## Cellio123 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Yes*

Yes there is a way to root without kingo root this is how I did it I got the INTEL x86 CWM or trwp and installed it using the Intel program that you can find thru uncle google it installs cwm or twrp thennu can root you hudl2 with supersu.zip BINGO YOUR ROOTED 


If needed I will post links to get these files


----------



## Asboharry (Nov 30, 2016)

What are thee benifit of rooting if ? It seems like a lot of hassle plus i don't have a PC anymore. PLus this kingo app I've red a few trying about it..

I have a hudl sitting there doing nothing and I like to mess with things but I'm not sure about a few things plus my PC is broken..


----------



## aTOMLondon (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi,

Can somebody put on a new topic my request, please?

I am one of the unlucky Hudl 1 owner whom factory reset the Hudl a few weeks ago.
Tesco stopped it's server and somehow the tablet needs the server to the initial setup.

Is there any way to somehow brake this step, root it and put a custom ROM on it? 
Could this idea solve the problem?


----------



## smithbill (Apr 3, 2019)

aTOMLondon said:


> Hi,
> I am one of the unlucky Hudl 1 owner whom factory reset the Hudl a few weeks ago.
> Tesco stopped it's server and somehow the tablet needs the server to the initial setup.
> 
> Is there any way to somehow brake this step, root it and put a custom ROM on it?

Click to collapse



Your issue with the factory reset Hudl stuck on initial setup should be resolved, see here:

https://www.modaco.com/forums/topic...-tesco-update-server-not-switched-on/?page=11

So, that at least should mean your Hudl need no longer be used as an expensive doorstop.

You may want to read this Guardian article:

https://www.theguardian.com/money/2019/mar/25/tesco-hudl-tablet-support-kill-fix

I'm not aware of any 'reliable' methods of rooting or any custom ROMs being available.


----------

